# Air Sinai



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Photo by koertdebeuf • Instagram



:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

aykalam said:


> Photo by koertdebeuf • Instagram
> 
> 
> 
> :clap2::clap2::clap2:


No point inviting trouble - my car is blue with no "GB" sticker or "Union Jack" in the back window.


----------

